# Slow Cook Venison Tenderloin



## gwc15000 (Sep 9, 2011)

I love to slow cook venison and this recipe is great also for the slow cooker.

Ingredients

6-8 sliced venison tenderloins
1 sweet onion cut into large half rings or quartered if you prefer.
1 package of Lipton Onion Soup Mix
2 cans of Cream of Mushroom soup
1/4 cup of water

Directions

Pour in 1/3 of water. 
Place tenderloins all around bottom of cooker.
Sprinkle onion pieces all over top of tenderloin.
Sprinkle onion soup mix all over meat and onions.
Pour both cans of mushroom soup all over meat and onions.

Cover and turn slow cooker on LOW for 8 hours.

Serve over bed of rice. It is sooooo good!!!! You can also use venison cube steak cuts in place of tenderloin if desired.

Enjoy Y'all
Glenn


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds good Glenn. I love my slow cooker.


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm gonna do this with some elk! This sounds pretty tasty.


----------

